# Declaration Class Enterprise



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Started working on her.
Comments are welcome.
-Jim


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Looks pretty substantial.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Looks pretty substantial.


Tanks Capt'n..................................
I think.:freak:
-Jim


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely larger than I thought it'd be... 

I've never really liked the idea of this being the "declaration class," though. The name "declaration class" was coined in the Spaceflight Chronology, and the ship shown in that book didn't look anything like this ship, which is the design originally done by Matt Jefferies for a non-trek series called "Starship" (and used as set-dressing, in the background, in TMP).

I did my own CGI version of the "Spaceflight Chronology" version a couple of years ago. It's a much different overall design. I added a few minor details (mainly for structural stability) but kept the overall appearance of the "chronology" design. If you wanna see that, here's my version of it... 





Mixing names between different (similar) designs has always bugged me... go figure. 

So, maybe the Enterprise was what you see in this kit, but it wasn't a "Declaration class starliner" as defined in the chronology...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks pretty nice! I just dug out the blueprints that Lincoln Enterprises sold back in the day, and that ship was a tiny thing! Looks to be maybe3 to 5 decks tall, the blueprint for the bridge and access to the Metatransit System doesn't quite line up with the exterior of the ship. Unless there's hella lot of armor on the thing and a thick hull. the spine accessed via a small cart. It would have been a cramped place to work!

The dome (more a blister, an obvious sphere melded to the side of the hull) on the starboard side was for the 'Metafier', that show's version of the Transporter Room. 

Oddly the blueprints don't show any living quarters. I have no idea what they would have done with that. I Think the upper part was to be labs and such, the lower part is labeled 'Enviropod' so that may have been the bridge and living quarters, and the space inbetween seems to be all engineering and the transporter thingie. Maybe. Kinda. 

OH, I should clarify, what they called 'blueprints' were more like 'sketches to work out specs for set construction and images to try and help sell the concept'. Altho Jefferies does do length callouts for all the major segments of the ship.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Any way that you can e mail those blueprints?
I will PM my email address.
Thanks, 
-Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Any way that you can e mail those blueprints?
> I will PM my email address.
> Thanks,
> -Jim


Yeah, I think I can help with that. The sheets aren't that large, I think they'll fit on my scanner.

yay, I get to help!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Steve H said:


> yay, I get to help!


Thank you sir , I appreciate it. :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Got the prints from Steve! :woohoo:

Thank you sir , it will give me more motivation to get this kit right. :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Thank you sir , I appreciate it. :thumbsup:
> -Jim


Scanned and on their way! I hope this meets with your approval and is useful!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

All very true... 

The idea for the series "Starship" was that there would be a small crew on this ship. They'd basically save on extras and so forth... only the "ensemble cast" would make up the small crew of this little scout ship.

Basically, about a dozen or so permanent cast members. The set count would be pretty much the same as you'd have seen on any TV series, limited by stage space, but you'd basically have sets representing the entire habitable volume of the ship.

Definitely not a "starliner," more akin to the original conception of the DS9 Defiant in terms of interior space and crew complement.


Steve H said:


> Looks pretty nice! I just dug out the blueprints that Lincoln Enterprises sold back in the day, and that ship was a tiny thing! Looks to be maybe3 to 5 decks tall, the blueprint for the bridge and access to the Metatransit System doesn't quite line up with the exterior of the ship. Unless there's hella lot of armor on the thing and a thick hull. the spine accessed via a small cart. It would have been a cramped place to work!
> 
> The dome (more a blister, an obvious sphere melded to the side of the hull) on the starboard side was for the 'Metafier', that show's version of the Transporter Room.
> 
> ...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well this model is supposed to be 1/350 scale.
Does anyone have a couple or 3 1/350 scale figures that they can spare? 
-Jim
P.S.
Steve,
I sent you an email again, thanks.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Did a little more.
Drilled out center of the front piece. Then I added future windows on the sides.
Then I drilled out holes at the top of the piece till the window holes on the side intersected.The holes I drilled out on top will be closed & capped off with JB Weld. :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You are doing great. She looks wonderful so far!

Steve


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow nice job on the window alignment, looks great.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Can't wait to see her fleshed out.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I am a fan of the ringship as well! Please keep the progress pics coming.
Great job so far!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

steve123 said:


> You are doing great. She looks wonderful so far!
> 
> Steve





Maritain said:


> Wow nice job on the window alignment, looks great.





publiusr said:


> Can't wait to see her fleshed out.





mikephys said:


> I am a fan of the ringship as well! Please keep the progress pics coming.
> Great job so far!


Thank you guys, much appreciated.
Well a small update:
I have replaced the center piece of the resin model with brass. 
I drilled out all the way through it for lighting and added windows on the sides as well as tapped holes on the bottom for future stands. After all that I put a taper to it.
Man I hope this works the way I want it to. :freak:
-Jim


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job on the brass tubing. Did you rig up some sort of jig to hold the tubing while you drilled those holes? And how did you taper it? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice job on the brass tubing. Did you rig up some sort of jig to hold the tubing while you drilled those holes? And how did you taper it? Inquiring minds want to know!


Thanks! 
I used a lathe to drill hole straight through and a mill and vise to drill the 1.3mm holes. Also used the lathe to make the taper with sandpaper. 
-Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks great!


Steve


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking good Jim! Always thought this was a cool design and the details you are putting into the build will make it a great looking showpiece. Nice work :thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Fantastic As usual!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I was wondering when someone was going to tackle this kit; looks good thus far, looking forward to seeing her completed.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice job! Looks good so far on what you have done. Personally, I'm not a fan of the whole ring ship design thing, but I still like what you are doing though. :thumbsup:

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Pretty cool so far.

Have you all seen this version?:

http://drexfiles.wordpress.com/2010...maker–-“enterprise-xcv-the-great-experiment”/

Link only to hopefully prevent another whine fest.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you guys for all the kind comments, I hope not to disappoint.



Edge said:


> Have you all seen this version?:


Yes I have, I am hoping to get it close to that version with all the changes that I am doing to this kit.
I even have this closeup to help me along:
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/Vatious/?action=view&current=enviropod.jpg
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Small Update...*

Well I cut the command pod in half & hollowed it out.
Also on the hemispherical "Metafier" I cut a slot in it for future lighting.
Next, I'm wanting to paint the insides of the pieces black for light block.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...JGG1701/?action=view&current=HollowOut071.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...JGG1701/?action=view&current=HollowOut073.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...JGG1701/?action=view&current=HollowOut076.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...JGG1701/?action=view&current=HollowOut075.jpg
Sorry for the blurry pics. I will post better ones soon , I hope.

-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Sneak Peak...*

Well by "popular demand" I thought I would share my lighting progress.
Not done by a long shot. Just a little progress.
P.S.
Sorry for the quality.......




-Jim


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I would love to get this, I just dread the whole thing slowly sagging into a heap in my hot garage.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Pulling Old Thread Out Of Cob Webs*

Well since we last talked...............................




Okay the only thing that I have done "currently" is added lights to the travel Pod , glue the 2 halfs together with super glue and used JB Weld and Bondo to fill in the low areas.

Lot more work to do..............
Please stay tuned.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tough crowd.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg


-Jim


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

What are the dimensions of this model? I'm having a hard time picturing how big the finished product will be.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for your interest Fozzie.
I would say the finished kit would be approx. close to 16'' long X 10'' wide.(counting the rings of course.)
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Getting there.


-Jim G.G.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is going to be cool when you finish it!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope so Doc.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Some Progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well, for those that are still interested in my building progress....................
Added mirrors inside my "Metefier to reflect light:


Made an aluminum support for the Rings:


Prepped for primer:


Primed:



Till next time,..................................................................................
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Update Time!*

Base coat as well as a little detailing to start out with......................... Hope ya all are keeping up with my pace.






Later.:thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim,you are making good progress, and it is looking real good.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Wish I had one of these to build! Coming along nicely. Keep it up!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't get over to this board very often anymore but I'm glad I did. Very cool to see your progress on this gem Jim. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Jim,you are making good progress, and it is looking real good.


Thanks Lloyd, good to hear from you again.



Fozzie said:


> Wish I had one of these to build! Coming along nicely. Keep it up!


Thanks Fozzie. Trust me this thing ain't that easy of a build. Especially when adding extra parts to make sure it last & looks good at the same time. :thumbsup:



Spockr said:


> I don't get over to this board very often anymore but I'm glad I did. Very cool to see your progress on this gem Jim. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Spockr, thank you for keeping up on this slooooow build. I appreciate it.

Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Small Update!*

Hey there for those of you keeping up with my snails pace.................
A little more done:






More coming up.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here ya go!



The bridge is still a tad rough. Will clean up later:

Thank you for looking.:wave:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Question:*

Well, I'm not quite sure what to do here.
I went to pull my paint masking off of my windows & some of the paint that belonged on my model came off with the masking. 

What would be the *best* and *not obvious* way to touch up those areas?

*HELP!!!*
Jim G.G.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I missed the older updates, and I'm glad to see them, just awesome!

I can't think of a not obvious way to fix it. Just don't throw the model in a frustrated rage.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I missed the older updates, and I'm glad to see them, just awesome!
> 
> I can't think of a not obvious way to fix it. Just don't throw the model in a frustrated rage.


*Thanks* Lloyd, I appreciate it. Really good to hear from you again.
I'll try not too.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Getting There............................................. ...*

Getting There................................................
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW! Jim, It looks awesome!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Thank you* Lloyd.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking great Jim! You are doing a fine job on this very cool subject. :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Thanks* Matt!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*XCV 330 Declaration Class Enterprise Completed*

Finally............................................

More can be seen here:
http://s377.photobucket.com/user/JGG1701/library/Measurements for XCV-330/XCV?sort=2&page=7
*Thank you guys* that kept up with me.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim, it is really amazingly awesome! You took your time and it paid off, it look beautiful.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim,
Great job on the model! It really looks professional. I do not think I have ever seen a spaceship design like this. You should be really pleased with this build.
Phillip1


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Gents!

Much appreciated.
-Jim G.G.


----------

